# Biostar Motherboard



## tkrmanisha (Jul 9, 2011)

I want to buy a motherboard for my core 2 Duo processor intel G31
How is biostar mobo??? where can i get it in mumbai at reasonable price??
do they give any warranty or after sales service???


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

budget? & which core2duo proccy do you have?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think Abacus peripherals are Biostar distributors. Contact them for mobo. IMO every mobo comes with 3yr warranty.
But why are u looking for Biostar only. You can get Asus, Gigabyte and MSi if Biostar isn't available. 
BTW whats ur budget...???


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 9, 2011)

Please avoid Biostar their G31,G41 boards are crippled with only 2 sata ports etc also the quality is poor go for any of other brands as mentioned by saswat
BTW get one with support for both DDR2 & 3


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

yep, for a g41 mobo better to get Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo - it has DDR2 and DDR3 slot both - price should be around ~2.4k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 11, 2011)

As mentioned, Biostar motherboards are distributed by Abacus Peripherals.

IMO: Avoid Biostar and instead get ASRock which is just as cheap and also distributed by Abacus peripherals. ASRock being a sister company of Asus, still has respectable quality components in their boards.

There was an article a while back (I think in Tom's Hardware) about voltage regulator stress tests and only ASRock, Asus and Gigabyte did especially well as the motherboard worked under extreme conditions whereas all other brands failed. Granted that one will likely not use a product under such extreme conditions, but it does speak about the quality of the product.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 11, 2011)

G31 boards from Asus and Gigabyte start from 2.3k. So, why should you spend the same amount on Biostar when you could get much better options..


----------

